# Industrial Medic



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2014)

I know there are 1 or 2 industrial medics on here, so I am just looking for a general idea of what this life is like from your experiences. 

-How did you get started?
-Your schedule? 
-Job satisfaction?
-Salary?
-Living conditions?
-Places to work?

Could probably come up with some more questions later, but for now just want an idea of what to expect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> I know there are 1 or 2 industrial medics on here, so I am just looking for a general idea of what this life is like from your experiences.
> 
> -How did you get started?
> -Your schedule?
> ...



I'll jump in as this how I got my start.

*"How did you get started?"*
Our department handled security for the facility, an automobile manufacturing plant. We all were then trained to the medical first responder level. It is my understanding that they now train to the EMT level, but there were paramedics that received their certification prior to joining our department.

*"Your schedule?"*
We worked 12 hour shifts, basically four days on, four days off. We were staffed 24/7.

*"Job satisfaction?"*
As a young guy I was frustrated, but if I went back today I would be satisfied. This requires a much longer explanation.

*"Salary?"*
This was also back in the late 90's, early 2000's and I believe I was making about 12/hr - ish. Something like that.

*"Living conditions?"*
I'm not sure what you're looking for here.

*"Places to work?"*
Look for any large, manufacturing facilities that employ a lot of people. Our plant (at the time I worked there) had about 4,700 employees.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I'll jump in as this how I got my start.
> 
> *"How did you get started?"*
> Our department handled security for the facility, an automobile manufacturing plant. We all were then trained to the medical first responder level. It is my understanding that they now train to the EMT level, but there were paramedics that received their certification prior to joining our department.
> ...



Thanks for the info, sorry I should of been more specific. For the industrial side I am looking for info on the remote side of things where you spend a couple weeks at a time (drilling site etc.).


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 5, 2014)

We have been talking to an Acadian SMS medic out where I work in texas. He's on two week off two weeks and is contracted to Shell oil for five rigs out that way. Pay is good (something like 80-90k a year) and he seems happy with how its run. He is a full ALS provider on the rig and can stabilize and prep a patient for when we get there.
Good guy and he's been sitting in on some of our in house training


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 5, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> I know there are 1 or 2 industrial medics on here, so I am just looking for a general idea of what this life is like from your experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you looking for offshore, Canada or the USA? If it is canada I can help.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Are you looking for offshore, Canada or the USA? If it is canada I can help.



Open to either, though I would need to eventually know the process of someone certified in the US working up there. Both on/offshore sites would be considered.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 5, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> I know there are 1 or 2 industrial medics on here, so I am just looking for a general idea of what this life is like from your experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have been working industrial for almost 2 years now. I got into it because my province (Canada) does not utilize ALS(supposed to change this year though) I wanted to use my skills and training without being restricted by a lower license. 
I usually work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off but it can vary by site and contract. I am currently working 2 on 1 off. A lot of EMTs work 3 on 1 off.  You usually work a 12 hour shift and are on call for the next 12.
I have only worked in busier medical clinics ft so I really enjoy it. Lots of pts and we are given a lot of leeway in developing treatment plans for the pt and not just following protocols. That said I have done some relief work where I was sitting by myself in a truck or shack with 0 pts for a 2 week rotation . I was going out of my mind .
Pay is excellent for paramedics and good for EMTs. EMTs make about 300-400 a day while paramedics can make 600-800 a day plus flights . Both use get 4-10% vacation pay . Some companies offer bonuses and benefits. 
You are provided a room and meals... If not you are reimbursed when you get paid. Conditions can be hit an miss. I am currently in an amazing camp with my own personal room that is like a hotel suite. I have also stayed in bunk houses where I though I was going to catch something from just being there. 
I work in northern Alberta and British Columbia. Lots of jobs and lots of different medic companies out there. I would recommend some of the bigger companies as they have more contracts and there is a better chance of working in a clinic.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> I have been working industrial for almost 2 years now. I got into it because my province (Canada) does not utilize ALS(supposed to change this year though) I wanted to use my skills and training without being restricted by a lower license.
> I usually work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off but it can vary by site and contract. I am currently working 2 on 1 off. A lot of EMTs work 3 on 1 off.  You usually work a 12 hour shift and are on call for the next 12.
> I have only worked in busier medical clinics ft so I really enjoy it. Lots of pts and we are given a lot of leeway in developing treatment plans for the pt and not just following protocols. That said I have done some relief work where I was sitting by myself in a truck or shack with 0 pts for a 2 week rotation . I was going out of my mind .
> Pay is excellent for paramedics and good for EMTs. EMTs make about 300-400 a day while paramedics can make 600-800 a day plus flights . Both use get 4-10% vacation pay . Some companies offer bonuses and benefits.
> ...



Thanks a lot, appreciate the info!


----------



## tklingbeil (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey medic Tim. Can you suggest some companies that will hire? I'm also looking for something like this and maybe oil rig gigs. I could only find the Shell company hire page.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 5, 2014)

tklingbeil said:


> Hey medic Tim. Can you suggest some companies that will hire? I'm also looking for something like this and maybe oil rig gigs. I could only find the Shell company hire page.




The only US company I know of is SMS. I believe it is an Acadian company. 
I have no idea what the pay or company is like as I don't work for them... Or in the US.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Open to either, though I would need to eventually know the process of someone certified in the US working up there. Both on/offshore sites would be considered.




It's not easy to gain reciprocity. Been looking at it for a while. 

Also...it's expensive as hell.

Tim doesn't realize it but eventually he's gonna get stuck out in the boonies for two weeks with me. Haha


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 5, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> It's not easy to gain reciprocity. Been looking at it for a while.
> 
> Also...it's expensive as hell.
> 
> Tim doesn't realize it but eventually he's gonna get stuck out in the boonies for two weeks with me. Haha



Yeah wouldn't think it was easy. This is not something I am looking to do right now. Just wanted a better idea of what to expect if I decide to switch things up in the future.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Yeah wouldn't think it was easy. This is not something I am looking to do right now. Just wanted a better idea of what to expect if I decide to switch things up in the future.




I've also been looking at reciprocity for ALS, not sure about B/ILS. The biggest barrier I've run into is their level of education for ALS providers and the certification exam.


----------



## m4ttjabz (Aug 5, 2014)

I worked for a year and half at a couple of remote oil/ gas projects in Iraq.  It was totally different from anything I've ever done as a medic.  You get pretty good at primary care and health/ safety issues.  At the larger of the two projects, I was responsible for over-seeing a total of 5 clinics and 6 Iraqi doctors + 4 Iraqi ambulance drivers.  A lot of my time was taken up by sitting in on construction meetings and baby-sitting the LN staff.  We had relatively few major emergencies but due to the remoteness of the site, any sort of evacuation was a major ordeal involving $70,000USD medevac flights to Dubai....  

The rotation as 28 days ON/ 28 days OFF and paid around $400/ day.  Life was pretty comfortable with 3 hot meals a day, satellite TV with all of the paid channels, several nice gyms and smoothie/ hookah shops to relax at in the evening.  

These types of jobs vary a lot and definitely depend on the company/ client you are working for.  

I'd be happy to answer any specific questions.


-Matt


----------



## tklingbeil (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Matt, that's the kind of contract I'm looking at applying for. What kind of certs are they looking for with that being so remote and which companies are still operating overseas? I have military experience as well if that helps any.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2014)

Military experience will definitely help if you're looking for Afghanistan or Iraq. 

You could check out www.shooterjobs.com but quite a few of their medic spots are PSD/Medic slots.

Their Facebook has a pretty in depth explanation of requirements.


----------



## m4ttjabz (Aug 7, 2014)

I just have my National Registry, and the basics (BLS, ACLS, PALS, PHTLS) and I got hired.  It would be helpful to have some health and safety certs and BOISET, HUET are always useful for off-shore jobs.

The main companies, at least in Iraq are Exmed, Frontier and RMSI.


-Matt


----------



## tklingbeil (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you guys I'll definitely be looking into those and trying to find a good fit.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> We have been talking to an Acadian SMS medic out where I work in texas. He's on two week off two weeks and is contracted to Shell oil for five rigs out that way. Pay is good (something like 80-90k a year) and he seems happy with how its run. He is a full ALS provider on the rig and can stabilize and prep a patient for when we get there.
> Good guy and he's been sitting in on some of our in house training


Is the pay really that high? I've heard the pay is much lower, but that was purely anecdotal. If the pay is really this high I'll be applying soon. This is something I'd like to do before I have kids.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 15, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> I have been working industrial for almost 2 years now. I got into it because my province (Canada) does not utilize ALS(supposed to change this year though) I wanted to use my skills and training without being restricted by a lower license.
> I usually work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off but it can vary by site and contract. I am currently working 2 on 1 off. A lot of EMTs work 3 on 1 off.  You usually work a 12 hour shift and are on call for the next 12.
> I have only worked in busier medical clinics ft so I really enjoy it. Lots of pts and we are given a lot of leeway in developing treatment plans for the pt and not just following protocols. That said I have done some relief work where I was sitting by myself in a truck or shack with 0 pts for a 2 week rotation . I was going out of my mind .
> Pay is excellent for paramedics and good for EMTs. EMTs make about 300-400 a day while paramedics can make 600-800 a day plus flights . Both use get 4-10% vacation pay . Some companies offer bonuses and benefits.
> ...


I've been looking into this, as I think it would be a fun way to make money for a little while. As a US medic, I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to be approved as a paramedic there. I've got two years of experience and I'll soon have a BHSc. Is there anything in particular I can do to increase my chances of qualifying as a medic there?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 15, 2014)

Wheel said:


> I've been looking into this, as I think it would be a fun way to make money for a little while. As a US medic, I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to be approved as a paramedic there. I've got two years of experience and I'll soon have a BHSc. Is there anything in particular I can do to increase my chances of qualifying as a medic there?



With a BHSc it's gonna be a lot easier for you.

They basically told me turn in all my paperwork, they'd review my course and then decide if they were going to take my money let me test.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2014)

Wheel said:


> Is the pay really that high? I've heard the pay is much lower, but that was purely anecdotal. If the pay is really this high I'll be applying soon. This is something I'd like to do before I have kids.


Just talked to him and yea thats his pay. He has four years in with them so its a little higher than starting. But earlier this year.they were offering sign on bonuses for medics too


----------



## gnosis (Aug 18, 2014)

Be prepared to be bored. I've been on site from three weeks without a single patient. Not so much as a booboo. It's paying for school, though, which is pretty nice. Lots of time to get stuff done as well.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 18, 2014)

gnosis said:


> Be prepared to be bored. I've been on site from three weeks without a single patient. Not so much as a booboo. It's paying for school, though, which is pretty nice. Lots of time to get stuff done as well.


Experiences can vary greatly from what I have seen. I am 5 days into my 2 week rotation and have seen about 40 pts. 

Are you on a pipeline, rig, etc?
I have only worked out of medical clinics on medium to bigger sites.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 18, 2014)

Wheel said:


> I've been looking into this, as I think it would be a fun way to make money for a little while. As a US medic, I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to be approved as a paramedic there. I've got two years of experience and I'll soon have a BHSc. Is there anything in particular I can do to increase my chances of qualifying as a medic there?


I am a USA trained medic who works in Canada as an Advanced Care Paramedic ( EMT-P in Alberta terminology). The process I went through is different from what you will need I do as my school was evaluated by a few provinces and it was found to meet or exceed the NOCP ( National scope of practice) I was able to apply as if I took my training within the province. Once I was licensed (east coast) I transferred my license to Alberta where I have been working since December 2012. 
I have heard the process it a huge pita . 

You may want to look at Nova Scotia. I am not sure if They still do but they would look at us applicants as long as you had NRP.


----------



## gnosis (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm on a rig. 20-30 guys tops, and a pretty safe crew. I'm just a PCP at the moment, and most of the jobs up here are EMR jobs anyways. Still, the money is decent, and it gives me time to work on getting ACP going.

I think the bottom line on industrial paramedicine is that is tends to pay better, but you won't get nearly as much experience/practice as you would on the streets


----------



## medicmanschwanee (Sep 12, 2014)

I work for Woodgroup as a Remote HSE Paramedic on a drilling rig out in the gulf. I am 3 weeks on and 3 weeks off. I am a full ALS medic, have a hospital on the rig and my own room. I have been contracted to production platforms, offshore construction, and now drilling. The money is better than the box for sure. The company I work for is based out of Lafayette, LA. I don't know how SMS hires but our company usually goes by employee referrals so they know what they are getting. I am one of the younger medics in the company. Been in EMS on the 911 side for about 8 years. Let me know if I can help... On most locations you provide other sevices than just medical stuff.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 12, 2014)

medicmanschwanee said:


> ... On most locations you provide other sevices than just medical stuff.



Define "other services".....


----------



## medicmanschwanee (Sep 12, 2014)

Well on a production platform I also recorded oil and gas readings and had to input data into an online record keeping system, so you need to be familiar with the oil/gas jargon, kept up with man hours worked by on board personnel, any type of clerk (secretarial) work, on the platform they were doing major construction on I was also the safety rep. I made sure guys were working OSHA compliant. Where I am at now I take care of all travel arrangements for people getting to and from the drilling rig. We have guys/girls coming in from all over the nation so you deal with lots of coordinating travel arrangements for personnel. I am also on the rescue team here and I give a daily "Pre Tour" safety meeting. At each location I have worked I have also kept the personnel on board lists and muster lists up to date as well. Some of these rigs you have people coming and going each day so that can take some time depending on the size of your rig. I have also been the helicopter landing officer and gave the platform/rig orientations to new hands on board. On these rigs safety is most paramount so at times you do not do much medical stuff but you damn well better know how to take care of someone if you get in a bind because it can take hours to days for a medevac. Your primary function at each location is taking care of the guys and knowing how to document in certain ways to protect the companies rear, but the medic usually has another job that takes up most of their time... It's more of a clinic based medicine out here but you deff need to have your emergency treatments and long term treatments for those times down as well. PM me if you have any questions about a remote medic job.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Mar 2, 2019)

Handsome Robb said:


> With a BHSc it's gonna be a lot easier for you.
> 
> They basically told me turn in all my paperwork, they'd review my course and then decide if they were going to take my money let me test.


Hamdsome Rob? 


medicmanschwanee said:


> I work for Woodgroup as a Remote HSE Paramedic on a drilling rig out in the gulf. I am 3 weeks on and 3 weeks off. I am a full ALS medic, have a hospital on the rig and my own room. I have been contracted to production platforms, offshore construction, and now drilling. The money is better than the box for sure. The company I work for is based out of Lafayette, LA. I don't know how SMS hires but our company usually goes by employee referrals so they know what they are getting. I am one of the younger medics in the company. Been in EMS on the 911 side for about 8 years. Let me know if I can help... On most locations you provide other sevices than just medical stuff.


Handsom Rob. 

I really want to do what you do. What certifications and training do i need?


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 2, 2019)

that's an almost 5 year old necropost..... impressive.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Mar 2, 2019)

Indeed.  I will search some more.  Then just nake a new post , if cant find the info looking for. 

Necropost. Nice.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 5, 2019)

Just realized Handsome Rob has not been on in a long time.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Mar 5, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just realized Handsome Rob has not been on in a long time.


 
Go knows here he is.  I am looking for information on working off shore on the drilling rig.  I searched for " HSE Paramedic", oil rig medic, remote medic . Having trouble finding information.  I am a intermediate,  working on paramedic education.  Wanting to prepare for working of shore. Make some dang money. .


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 5, 2019)

FNGperpetual said:


> Go knows here he is.  I am looking for information on working off shore on the drilling rig.  I searched for " HSE Paramedic", oil rig medic, remote medic . Having trouble finding information.  I am a intermediate,  working on paramedic education.  Wanting to prepare for working of shore. Make some dang money. .


Sorry my reminiscing about a person on here has impacted your desire to make money.  Guess being an old-timer here is a drag.

I'd say get your paramedic and call the companies people have listed here.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Mar 5, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Sorry my reminiscing about a person on here has impacted your desire to make money.  Guess being an old-timer here is a drag.
> 
> I'd say get your paramedic and call the companies people have listed here.


Oh no! No impact. Life is good😎


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Just realized Handsome Rob has not been on in a long time.



He ran into some major personal life issues which caused some major work issues. He is doing better though


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 6, 2019)

Get your medic then get a few years experience along with knocking out HUET and BOISET training....no rigs will look at you without these. Which means none will pay for you to do it, no need when they have a long list of candidates with it already.

If you need an employer to pay for it and then offer you a job....get yourself on board with Acadian. Great way to make entry...you will get the experience, the certs, but not the top of the line pay and groovy schedules. In time yes....


----------



## FNGperpetual (Mar 7, 2019)

akflightmedic said:


> Get your medic then get a few years experience along with knocking out HUET and BOISET training....no rigs will look at you without these. Which means none will pay for you to do it, no need when they have a long list of candidates with it already.
> 
> If you need an employer to pay for it and then offer you a job....get yourself on board with Acadian. Great way to make entry...you will get the experience, the certs, but not the top of the line pay and groovy schedules. In time yes....



Noted. Thank you for reply.  Do you think it will make a difference if the experience is 911 or non emergent transfer service?


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 7, 2019)

If you want to be one of the better rig medics, you will get 911 experience and then work part time in a clinic where you have routine exposure and knowledge of...well, routine stuff. While your trauma/emergency skills are needed in these places, actual usage of said skills are not common. You will be running sick call more often than not and you knowing the difference between GI upset and a hot belly are way more practical and beneficial for the crew and your employer. You do not want to abuse the medevac need...


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 7, 2019)

Take your time, do it right. The jobs will always be there and there will always be someone close to retirement.


----------

